
[Python 3] Argson: import and manage arguments with defaults from JSON files - gchamonlive
https://pypi.org/project/argson/
======
gchamonlive
I wrote this simple wrapper for argparse because I wanted more flexibility in
managing and writing arguments for my programs. Just recently I mustered up
the energy to port the code to a standalone module and publish it. I think
this is sufficiently neat to may be of interest to some.

What you do is provide an arguments.json (required, will raise an error if
module is unable to open the file), defaults.json and self.json (that will
configure the text when your program is called with '\--help'), call
argparse.parse_file_and_arguments() and the module figures out the flags and
returns the object with defaults and inputs parsed.

All default configurations and directories are documented in the readme.

You can programatically change defaults.json to match environment needs.

There is more detailed information and documentation in the pypi project page,
as well as several examples in the github page showing configuration effects.

Everyone is welcome to contribute too. Thanks! Hope to hearing from the
community

